
Show HN: Docshare.io – Instant Document Tracking and Read Notifications - piyushco
https://docshare.io
======
piyushco
Hi, This is Piyush from Docshare.io

Docshare is an instant document tracking tool which will notify you via email
whenever someone visits your document. And You will get insights like: >>
Overall Time spent on document. >> Location/IP: Know the exact location of the
viewer. >> Email id (if enabled): Every time viewer will be asked to enter
email to view your document.

Happy Docsharing!

